# #11008



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sequence of steps.....*

Just noticed.... the area around the plug is cleaned *after* the plug is removed:

"Using a syringe and a 7.1mm (9/32 in) rubber hose, remove 0.4L of transmission fluid. Clean all *dirt and debris* from the transmission oil level plug area." 

Certainly needs to be done *BEFORE *the plug is removed and a wipe down when finished.

_Thanks_ to ChevyMgr. for keeping us up on the TSB's.


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I get it.
This means that you'll NEVER be able to *check* the oil level in the gearbox, right?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ALiCE said:


> I'm not sure if I get it.
> This means that you'll NEVER be able to *check* the oil level in the gearbox, right?


...basically, yes. both manual and automatic do not have "fill/check" dip-sticks any more, both are "filled-for-life."


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Checking Transmission Fluid Levels......*

As mentioned by "cuda" above, GM has been moving away from trans. dipsticks (late 90's) on the front wheel drives. The fluid levels can be checked by having the car lifted *level*. The _above procedure _is typical for the manual transmission. Having technical procedure instructions is highly suggested to make sure of specific _plug locations_ and _exact_ fluid types. The automatic transmission fluid check is more difficult to perform. Following _technical procedure_ is a *MUST*, locating fill and level check plugs can be a challenge. Having the engine running while removing the check plug, making sure you don't shut the engine off while the level check plug is removed....and so forth. These procedures are meant to be done *primarily* by a trained technician with access to tech procedures and fluid specs. I don't know about other car brands going this way I miss the dipsticks, being able to check levels easily.


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

That's not what I ment - I'm not talking about a dipstick.
"(1)Oil Level Plug Shown on Manual Transmission Out of " - normally, when removing that plug, the oil should be right at the base of the hole - that means you can check the oil level.
But, if you remove 400ml in that situation, it means you can't check the oil level anymore.
I think that the right way to fix this is to change the gearbox cap with one that has the plug hole placed corectly. Otherwise, why do you have 3 plugs? One for fill, one for drain and one for CHECK?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*What is the proper level now.......*



ALiCE said:


> That's not what I ment - I'm not talking about a dipstick.
> normally, when removing that plug, the oil should be right at the base of the hole - that means you can check the oil level.


ALiCE, *good point!* ....the excess is allowed to drain out then an additional .4 L is removed, lowering the level to what? How is it checked now? How much below the hole is the proper level....a 1/2", 1",.. and is the opening large enough to use a finger to check it? I'm wondering, has _*this *_manual transmission been used world wide? Seems like just removing the excess should be the fix. The additional .4L removal to "_preserve fluid life_ _and take care of harsh shifting_" is interesting.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Sometimes I do have this issue at my work but for just for prototypes. If I have to fill the diff case or the transmission before I put it up to the vehicle, I have to fill it up to the fill plug. Let’s say I have the transmission is perfect horizontally. Many times the transmission or the diff case is not going to be assembled horizontally because of different designs. So, occasionally after the assembly is done, I have to go back and to add or remove oil to get back at the plug level. It could be the same issue here, but I am surprised to see this at the production, after the Cruze was tested “all around the world”! For production, the oil level plug has to be at the right position regarding the required oil quantity and the angle of transmission at normal ride position.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...wonder if this will affect the _lowered_ Eco models?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...wonder if this will affect the _lowered_ Eco models?




The car in the pics is an ECO.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

How difficult is it to remove those bottom panels?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

How do we know if our vehicle is affected? should I call the dealer and ask?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Good post and info ChevyMGR. By coincidence my other car had the same thing happen on it's manual tranny as well.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there a mistake in the extra volume of fluid that they take out?

They say *0.4L* but the syringe is illustrating *0.04L (40mL)...... *big difference!!

Burt


----------

